# Swap N Sell



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What do you guys think about changing the swap & sell in chat to Wednesday nights instead of Saturday night?
--FCB


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

got to try it and see.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> got to try it and see.


I'm game.. (I'll try 2B there anyways.. my free-time/Knappy-Napp times are all FUBAR now-a-days :freak

LOL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Maybe just alternate, make everyone happy!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

sure would like some more in put. fcb


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I should be there. Agreed, alternate to catch the most people.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell will be wed night april 22 nd at 8 pm central time*

swap n sell wed april 22 nd at 8 pm central time.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gear Head said:


> I should be there. Agreed, alternate to catch the most people.


agreed :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ford Cowboy, 
I personally would like to see swap and sell on the first wed of the month and third Saturday of the month. Those exact days are just an idea. Is there a chance of getting a calendar to add events, swap and sell, or users birthday if they choose? Keep a sticky of the days and rules. That way if it's the same day of every month there is no confusion.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Too much of a good thing ... aint good*

Well Lendell, everyone has an opinion. Here's some observation on how it was, from the been there and done that perspective.

When originally conceived S&S, was every other Saturday night. The days/dates and other miscellaneous guidelines were predetermined by....

A vote of those, WHO ACTUALLY SHOWED UP IN CHAT TO VOTE. We determined that you can have any opinion you want; but you're going to have to show up at least once to make it count. 

Additional reality check? The hard cold facts were that; in operational trials, it was shown that even bi-monthly was pushing the envelope a bit with regard to the all important "freshness" of the product. Folks quickly grew weary of viewing the same ole sh....tuff. 

Everything rocked along fine; UNTIL some one began to abuse the schedule, by insisting on trolling their wares EVERY chat night. This refusal to abide the groups virtually unanimous vote grew very tiresome. When combined with disruptive tantrums after being admonished for not following the guidelines, it became waaaaay more trouble than it was worth. 

Obviously the train jumped the track in a fiery crash.

Good luck Cowboy!

The End.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*swap n sell*

ok guys 2 nights away swap n sell this wed night see you all there.:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The software doesn't allow for mobile hook up the last time I tried.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I agree there should be a vote, which is what Lendell is doing here. The problem with Bill's statement above is the vote would only include those available on a Saturday night to decide the next S&S. Not surprisingly the vote would probably be for another Saturday night and leave out everyone who could not make it.

I encourage everyone to voice an opinion here and see how it goes.

Old Blue


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

My vote is ........

Update the "software" so us running mobile can join in.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whoa!*



old blue said:


> I agree there should be a vote, which is what Lendell is doing here. The problem with Bill's statement above is the vote would only include those available on a Saturday night to decide the next S&S. Not surprisingly the vote would probably be for another Saturday night and leave out everyone who could not make it.
> 
> I encourage everyone to voice an opinion here and see how it goes.
> 
> Old Blue


  Please read my post again. The only "problem" is that you have completely misrepresented what I posted.

Perhaps unintentional on your part, I object to your implication that the process was weighted or influenced in some way to guarantee a particular result. To entertain the idea that no forethought was given to open voting or balloting by absentia is preposterous at best. The process was in fact quite the opposite. To even consider that it was otherwise, is both insulting and disrespectful to the people who; came up with the idea, got off their butt's and did something about it. Dennis and the group did a wonderful job. 

I NEVER said a vote was held on Saturdays; nor did I say a vote SHOULD be held on Saturdays. I never said that the vote was on ONE particular night or any other! I simply said that Saturdays was chosen by a vote of the people who actually DID show up in chat to participate.

50 guys will opine on forum, but the permanent record indicates that only eight to twelve guys will show up on a REGULAR basis. The logical contention was; that the actual participants should influence the rules, not the forum's peanut gallery. 

Personally, I have always been a proponent of having a separate "Swap and Sell Room" using the Chat program's existing structure. Open 7 days a week 24hrs; for casual trading and available for regularly scheduled events chosen by whatever method the participants care to choose. What a concept ... ?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The majority of the people seem to be open to the idea. I say we try it & see how it goes. Just a trial then we'll see what the opinions are. 
As far as having the 24 hour swap & sell, we already have that on the boards. 
-fcb


----------

